

Why We Need Storytellers at the Heart of Product Development - thankuz
http://uxmag.com/strategy/why-we-need-storytellers-at-the-heart-of-product-development

======
pringle
As someone who fits this skillset and aspires to fill this kind of role at a
web startup, can someone tell me what the qualifications are to actually be
this person?

I think the article makes valid points, but it seems to me that if anyone ever
proposed to fill this kind of role, they'd be roundly ridiculed as the
stereotypical "ideas" douchebag who has no real skills to offer (as is often
the case on HN).

How do you legitimately lay claim to this skillset and set of
responsibilities?

~~~
filiwickers
People need ideas in every job. In order to get paid and be legitimate you
need to execute on those ideas. As a product storyteller, you need to help the
group align their individual ideas and execute on a grander scale.

Honestly, I am in the same position trying to find my value at a small
startup.

The article did a great job describing the overall value of the job, but
lacked any specific ways to contribute. However, a small company needs a lot
of help. I think first try to understand your strengths align with the goals
of the company, especially how you can help your peers.

Then contribute what you can whether its writing, code, art, or whatever. Use
the means of communication that helps you and your team succeed.

